# Countdown script  mods



## Tormy (Feb 1, 2018)

I made some small implementation to the countdown script of OBS Studio, in order to have a text field to fill in, before the figures






As result I have






I have not clue where to publish this mod (in case somebody else is interested to it.
I see many uses Github but I never used it


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 1, 2018)

You can add it as a Resource. Go to the Resources section and click Add Resource, and add it as a OBS Lua Script.


----------



## Tormy (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi @dodgepong ... I did it ... thanks a lot ...


----------



## Tormy (Sep 2, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> You can add it as a Resource. Go to the Resources section and click Add Resource, and add it as a OBS Lua Script.


I'm trying to upload a LUA script. But the system returs always that  the extension is not allowed.
The extension is .LUA ... what should I do please?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 4, 2018)

.lua files should be permitted...Maybe try all lowercase "lua"? I wonder if it's case-sensitive.


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> .lua files should be permitted...Maybe try all lowercase "lua"? I wonder if it's case-sensitive.



I used only lower case. However for (to me) unknown reason, I was able to upload the update later on ... not clue ... I was just desperate at certain point ...

Please here the link: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/countdown-lua.619/updates#resource-update-1926

Thanks a lot


----------

